# استجابة الصلاة



## المحبوب (21 يونيو 2007)

*انا اعرف جيدا عدة مبادئ علمها لي الله في حياتي الشخصية على الاقل وهي متفقة مع الكتاب المقدس وما تعلمنا اليه الكنيسه وهي كالاتي
1- الله امرنا ان نلجا له في كل وقت وخاصة وقت الضيق
2- الله امين لكلمته ووعده فانه يستجيب
3- ليس فقط يستجيب بل يرفع الشخص روحيا كما يقول الكتاب ((انقذه وامجده ))
4- استجابات الله كثيرة جدا في حياتنا
5- شهادتنا لهذه الاستجابات قليلة جدا جدا ((للاسف هذا ليس مبدا بل واقع يعيشه اولاد الرب ))
الا تتفقوا معي في ذلك 
انا اريد تغيير المبدا الخامس ((ليس مبدا بل واقع )) فهل ناتي الان ونشهد عن استجابات حدثت في حياتنا وهذا اردته لعدة اسباب

1- نشكر بها الله علنا امام الناس 
2- نشجع اخوتنا في الايمان ان يصلوا ويثقوا في الله انه سوف يستجيب صلاتهم
لا اعرف كيف سنضع استجاباتنا هنا لذلك اقترح على المشرفين ان يفتحوا لنا باب خاص بالاستجابات او من الممكن ان نسجل استجابات في مواضيع مختلفة او ان نسجل استجابات الصلاة في نفس موضوع الطلبة الذي فتحناه لطلب الصلاة
المهم ان نكسر الواقع الاخير وان نشكر الله ونشهد عن عمله في حياتنا
فهل نفعل ذلك  ؟*


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: استجابة الصلاة*

*احيانا بتمنى كده بس مش بحب اضغط على اللى محتاج صلاه واقوله اكتبنا عمل الله فى حياتك  بعد تجربة *
*بس انا تمنى كده*​


----------



## المحبوب (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: استجابة الصلاة*



> احيانا بتمنى كده بس مش بحب اضغط على اللى محتاج صلاه واقوله اكتبنا عمل الله فى حياتك بعد تجربة
> بس انا تمنى كده



*بالفعل انا معاكي في كل اللي انتي كتبتيه 

لكن انا قصدي ان احنا نجعله اقتراح امام الناس لهم ان يرفضوا ولهم ان يستجيبوا 

وانا عارف ان استجابات الناس هاتكون قليله لان الانجيل بيقول كده في معجزة تطهير المسيح للعشرة البرص لم يرجع احد منهم للشكر الا واحد فقط وهو السامري فالنسبة قليلة ولكن مشجعه فاذا حدث مثلا وانا كتبت عن استجابة لصلاة في امر روحي او مادي او جسدي في حياتي سيشجع الاخرين  على الكتابة وعلى الصلاة هذا ما انا اقصده 

سلام المسيح معاكي​*


----------

